# ACS processing time



## manishytripathi (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello All,

I have given my documents to my agent in Aug 2013 and he claims to have submitted it back in Aug (somewhere last week of Aug '13) however the assessment fees has not been deducted from my credit card yet. It has been 9 weeks already. Can you tell me how much time it takes for them to deduct the money from my credit card account and send the ref number so that I can check the status online. I was informed that the process is as below:

1. Submit all papers to ACS with credit card details
2. ACS would deduct the assessment fees
3. ACS would provide the ref number which can be used to track the status online.

I am quite uninformed about the whole process. Could you please help me.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Manish,

You might need to ask your agent on how did they pay your ACS fee.

I did this on my own and the transaction fee was deducted as soon as the transaction got over. This was as normal as any other online transaction. I am not sure, but I heard that Agent mode of payment would be different and the tracking number would come to their registered email id. ACS also have clearly mentioned this in their website. 

I would advice you to get in touch with your Agent and get the tracking number at least. For your reference you might call ACS assessment cell directly on the number they have published on their website. They would pick up your call only during 9:30am to 12:30pm AUS time. i.e 4:00am till 7:00am IST. 

Good Luck.
-Pk


----------



## manishytripathi (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for your reply PK. My agent has provided my credit card details and the money has not been deducted yet. Its been more than 9 weeks, my real worry is that. 

Is there anything specific I can do to check whether my application was even submitted?

Regards,
Manish


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

manishytripathi said:


> Thanks for your reply PK. My agent has provided my credit card details and the money has not been deducted yet. Its been more than 9 weeks, my real worry is that.
> 
> Is there anything specific I can do to check whether my application was even submitted?
> 
> ...


My Credit card was charged after 48 hours. I'm afraid there is nothing you can do at this point. It is in the hands of your agent. ACS wont deal with you directly since your application came through your agent.

HTH.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Manish,

I would suggest you to contact your Agent and ask for application reference number. This should have been generated the moment your application is submitted successfully. Also, your agent should be able to share this number else ACS would not be able to help you on the status.

I strongly suggest you to call ACS and get this clarified to avoid any surprises.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello All,
I would like to get your input for selecting ANZCO code for submitting ACS. According to my own calculation, I can get 10 pts (education), 5/10 (working exp) and 30 pts(age). With jobs scope I had, I can go for the following ANZCO. Could you please give me some pointer which one should I go for? Thanks.
261312	Developer Programmer
261313	Software Engineer
261112	System Analysts
261212	Web developer
261311	Analyst Programmer


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mgmg.
On the ACS website you have the duties listed for all the ANZSCO code. Your job duties should be 65 % matching
You should be a better to judge yourself accordingly.


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Sam, I hear you. The reason that I asked if I can manage to get only 55 points, which of the ANZCO code is the best option to get State sponsor.

261312	Developer Programmer
261313	Software Engineer
261112	System Analysts
261212	Web developer
261311	Analyst Programmer


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry mgmg it was not clear or may be I misunderstood as you have posted your query under ACS replied and not subclass 190.
Is there any particular state you are targeting?


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

No worries, sam. Actually I didn't state my question clearly. I haven't submitted my ACS yet. I’m just doing my own calculation and assuming what if I can get 55 points after ACS and IELTS results. In that scenario, I would like to know which ANSCO code has better chance to get state sponsor and which state should I go for?


----------



## shoaib786 (May 14, 2015)

*RPL case*

in how much time, anyone got assessment in RPL CASE?
do they call for verification or interview if degree is not related with work expereince as in RPL case


----------



## wrvishnu (May 29, 2017)

*Reg ACS with NON IT graduate*

Dear Friends

I am planning to apply for Australia PR. 

My Education Is Bachelor of Commerce however throughout my career i have worked and working in Information technology . Following are my IT experience and need your advice on how many years of experience they will deduct? Or they dont consider my application as my education and experience is different

Degree :
Bachelor of Commerce - 3 years 
Work Experience 
Singapore - 9 years IT experience 
India - 6 years IT experience 

IT Certification 
Microsoft Certification on sharepoint and Azure 
ITIL Certification 
AWS certification from Amazon


----------

